# AIM & NAMFS Training............



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Anyone else get this???

*NAMFS Training. Got this today from AIM. I'm not concerned as they where only about $2,000 of my total business last year because they have NO VOLUME here. I did get a chuckle out of it though..... 

This announcement is only for active AIM vendors that perform inspection or preservation/maintenance/repair services.

RE: INDUSTRY SKILLS TRAINING

Good Morning Valued Vendor!!!

Our industry is experiencing a period of examination. Through this analysis, service and security changes are mandated to ensure compliance and eliminate risk.

In response to these new client-requested initiatives, all AIM vendors will be required to complete industry skills training to remain an active vendor.

AIM, in association with the National Association of Mortgage Field Services (NAMFS), is announcing our new vendor training requirement.

The NAMFS Academy

The NAMFS Academy includes various formats of e-learning, including Basic Literature, Video, PP Presentations and Multi-Media. AIM certifications will be offered in the following:

· Inspection (Inspection & General Industry Modules)



· Preservation (Pre & Post-Sale, General Industry & Recurring Services Modules)



·Inspection & Preservation (Inspection, Pre & Post-Sale, General Industry & Recurring Services Modules)

AIM vendors will need to enroll and complete the certification applicable to their services performed.

Training must be completed within six months of AIM notification. All existing vendors will need to complete their training by November 30, 2013.

Please make sure that you enter the NAMFS Academy through the NAMFS website: (http://www.namfs.org/)and enter our referral code (**********) and password (***********).. 

Our expectation is that this program will set a new standard for trained, qualified field service technicians.

Each successfully passed test will result in a Certificate of Completion that the test taker can print off and keep as part of their resume.

Please Note: This Training MUST be completed by November 30, 2013 in order to remain an active Vendor with Aim Your Way.*


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I hear the fee is $275 PER COURSE!


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, they can stick that where the sun don t shine. I wonder how much kick back they are getting for that 

Bunch of thieves



...Oh, and have a good labor day weekend ! :thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

if you do this you will become an employee....
then you can drop them and file for unemployment....:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

They rolled this crap out in June. I heard they have less then 5% compliance. I'm not doing it. I'll work until then and wait for the extensions to start. This wont be enforceable if we all refuse. Who will do the actual work if they fire 90% of their vendors?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Exactly....

They can not force you to take this course of action...

What everyone needs to do is;
Print out the "I Agree" page when it opens up...If you have a already done so then make someone from AIM put it in writing as you agreed and need a hard copy for company files...
This shows "training"
Combine with the due date issue, and everything else...you're an employee...
Quit or make them fire you and apply for unemployment stating you had to pay X-amount for training and education and bingo....


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

training are you joking me, boy this trade is getting really bad. back ground checks, ect whats next drug testing. i would drop them soooo fast. good luck guys


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

they may have good prices but they are a special needs client !! Americas IDIOT mart


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Funny I had signed up with them sometime last year. Today I get a call out of the blue. I said we would take some orders. As soon as I signed in I see about having to take this training
Please after doing this for 7 years what can I possibly gain except losing a few pounds in my wallet after paying for training. Just rejected the orders.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Funny I had signed up with them sometime last year. Today I get a call out of the blue. I said we would take some orders. As soon as I signed in I see about having to take this training
> Please after doing this for 7 years what can I possibly gain except losing a few pounds in my wallet after paying for training. Just rejected the orders.


The industry is going to go this direction...I have no doubt about this. The education modules and testing...IMHO...need to be accredited and proctored in order to have teeth to them...
Currently anyone of us with the gumption to put a book together and type out some questions ope up a $5 website can say 
:thumbup::thumbup:
HEY TAKE MY COURSE AND BECOME A CERTIFIED PROPERTY PRESERVATION SPECIALIST!!!!!!! ONLY $99 TODAY AND IF YOU SAY I'M A PPI WE'LL DOUBLE YOUR CERTIFICATE PURCHASING POWER AND ALLOW YOUR SPOUSE TO TAKE THE TEST ABSOLUTELY FREE AND YOU CAN HAVE TWO CERTIFIED PROPERTY PRESERVATION SPECIALIST IN YOUR COMPANY FOR THE PRICE OF ONE!!!!! BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE IF YOU ACT RIGHT NOW WE'LL ALLOW TWO OTHER MEMBERS OF YOUR COMPANY TO TEST ABSOLUTELY FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GIVING YOU A TOTAL OF FOUR PROPERTY PRESERVATION SPECIALIST WORKING FOR YOUR COMPANY. IMAGINE HOW THAT WILL LOOK ON YOUR WEBSITE WHEN THE NATIONAL ASSET MANAGEMENT COMPANIES COME KNOCKING ON YOUR DOOR!!!!!:notworthy::notworthy:

The testing modules through NAMFS are pricey to say the least....
I'm working on a story on a company that will have accredited education and testing for the industry very soon...


----------

